# Just a small project



## drycreek (Dec 7, 2012)

Something to keep the clothes off the floor (like that would happen at my house, the BOSS would shoot me ). Built out of oak sawn off the place. 
http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/ppp.jpg
Comments always welcome.


----------



## Patrude (Dec 7, 2012)

drycreek said:


> Something to keep the clothes off the floor (like that would happen at my house, the BOSS would shoot me ). Built out of oak sawn off the place. http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/ppp.jpg Comments always welcome.



 nice work and great use of the wood. very practicle and nice looking........:teethlaugh: always good to keep the Boss happy :teethlaugh:


----------

